# Paintball scenarios to check out



## MacArther (May 21, 2006)

I don't know the specifics, but there is a D-Day Ohklahoma that is set on a Lake. Why a lake? Because ya' gotta storm the beaches from landing craft that take you inland. The whole thing is 3 days long, and I'm looking forward to next year when it happens again. There is even a contest to see who can make the most historically accurate paintball tank... and you have got to love that. Also, from what I remember, reproduction outfits of the various armies involved are optional wear for the scenario. Just so you know, the thing attracts over 6,000 paintballers annually.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

frigging hell! that must make one hell of a site, a lot of fun too i'd imagine, any images?


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

What kind of armor and stuff do they have? I'd make it an obligation for every single militarist as a historical education, especially skinheads and those Nazi-admirers, and they'd have to be naked.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 22, 2006)

Pisis said:


> What kind of armor and stuff do they have? I'd make it an obligation for every single militarist as a historical education, especially skinheads and those Nazi-admirers, and they'd have to be naked.




ROFL!!


----------



## MacArther (May 22, 2006)

I'll scan some pictures tonight, till then here we go... Oh and another one that just came and passed was Monte Cassino II. Also, I think a paintball place holds a recreation of Stalingrad in the Illinois winter, complete with ruined buildings!!!

The pictures came from www.oklahomadday.com

a cheap(er) tank with advertising






the opposing generals and their drummer boy





Tiger paintball tank from the 04 invasion of Normandy.


----------



## MacArther (May 22, 2006)

Forgot one, but had to include it cause it looks like one of my favorite tanks.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

Paintball is alot of fun, and I play it as often as I can, but I think the guys using the 1,000 dollar guns are alittle over the top....


----------



## Pisis (May 23, 2006)

Oh, yeah... I go playing at there: http://photos.hlavac.cz/paintball/2005_07_14/index.php?p=2


----------



## elmilitaro (May 23, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Pisis (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, it is an abandoned concrete factory, where they used to make panels for the "Project" buildings... It is very much industrial and not obvious from those pics but it has several floors, vehicle wrecks, outposts.... Real fun there!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Paintball is alot of fun, and I play it as often as I can, but I think the guys using the 1,000 dollar guns are alittle over the top....



i've only ever been once, and to be frank i sucked, but i found it really really expensive as well..........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Paintballs are very expensive... Its cheaper to buy ammo for a handgun or rifle and shoot all day as opposed to buying paintballs for the same amount of fun...


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Paintballs are very expensive... Its cheaper to buy ammo for a handgun or rifle and shoot all day as opposed to buying paintballs for the same amount of fun...



Yeh true but you can't shoot your buddy...... well I guess you can shoot him... but can you get away with it after.

Well unless you get rid of the body, that would work.

I love using a shotgun to cut trees in half or using a 7mm rifle for target practice. Even doing skeets is fun. Wife does not understand, but I think its the "guy" thing. Shooting, destroying things is fun. Most women just don't understand.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

No they dont... However, I believe my concubine here understands quite well........

And if u wanna talk about fun, try playing paintball with some Navy SEALs and SF guys....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

IVe never been, but id imagine it to be pretty good fun. I'd only truthfully enjoy it though if I had some kind of sniper paintball gun with a scope


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> No they dont... However, I believe my concubine here understands quite well........
> 
> And if u wanna talk about fun, try playing paintball with some Navy SEALs and SF guys....




Oh my, instead of paintball with her how about some one on one grappling lessens I could teach her. That sounds fun.


----------



## Pisis (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> No they dont... However, I believe my concubine here understands quite well........


Heh, she must be either painless or she's gonna have some serious hits...



lesofprimus said:


> And if u wanna talk about fun, try playing paintball with some Navy SEALs and SF guys....


I believe I'd learn a lot from you...


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

It really changes whether you play indoors or outdoors. But I will say this, I love those guys who think they are just going to camp and shoot people. lol They never heard of being flanked or surrounded. lol

I had this one guy, huge freaking guy, he was 6'9". He thought he would camp and TRY and be a sniper. Not going to happen. I circled around behind him (none of his friends were smart enough to guard his flanks) and shot him about 6-8 times in his back. lol Oh crap I laughed, he was rolling around on the ground trying to not be shot screaming I'm hit I'm hit stop firing!! Oh man it still makes me laugh. Big dumb azz. He showed his welts off after the game. He had all these huge red welts on his back. Good times.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

I freakin hate campers..........

Ever get shot in the throat??? I have, ONCE, and I now wear a neck guard.....


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I freakin hate campers..........
> 
> Ever get shot in the throat??? I have, ONCE, and I now wear a neck guard.....



Last time I got one in the back of the hand from short range. **** that hurt!! No muscle or fat there to absorb the blow, there was a huge bloody circle there about the size of a silver dollar. Damn that hurt. Never in the throat, but yes into the balls. I forgot my cup, the first time ever and what do you know I get it right in the boys.

Worst of all once I had a dumb azz shoot me in the back of the head from like 6 feet. Once I got back up I tried to chase him down and I was beat the living hell out of him for being such a azz, but I lost him in the trees. He is lucky. Then I asked after the match who shot me and of course every one said not me.... that azz hole.

Campers are dumb azzs. I had one guy whenever we played outside he thought the name of the game is not being shot. So he would go and hide deep in the woods where no one goes until the game was over. Dumb azz. I told him the name of the game is shooting people!!! Get out there and shoot people!!!!

I love paintball.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

My son and I play in the woods in our neighborhood with a bunch of his pals every so often... It still amazes these 18/19 year olds that some old as* 40 year old markers em up the way I do....

Combat experience definatly has its advantages hehe....


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> My son and I play in the woods in our neighborhood with a bunch of his pals every so often... It still amazes these 18/19 year olds that some old as* 40 year old markers em up the way I do....
> 
> Combat experience definatly has its advantages hehe....



I agree 100%. Even if all you know is reading about combat tactics, like me, it is a huge advantage.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2006)

I've been hit in the throat, and yeah it hurts like a b*tch. I like the outdoor game myself. Playing in the late fall or early spring when some of the balls freeze is interesting. Painful, but interesting. 
I've been nailed in the small of the back, the inner thigh, the noggin', both arse cheeks...Ow! 
Never in the bag though, but always wear that cup just in case. Man, it's been years since I've played that. It's too hard to organize for some reason, no one wants to do it anymore. Family commitments and/or cost usually.


----------



## MacArther (May 25, 2006)

Actually, the wierd thing is that a nut shot doesn't hurn nearly as bad as you would thing. The worst shot is an armpit shot, trust me. I've been hit both places, and the armpit hurts more and lasts longer. It got to the point where I couldn't lift anything with the arm that had the armpit shot to it, just because it felt like someone was sticking red-hot needles up and down my arm, while tap dancing on it. Nut shot goes away, because of the adrenaline that gets forcibly released.


----------

